# Earth Works شرح برنامج



## الاقرع بن حابس (15 فبراير 2008)

اليكم شرح برنامج Earth Works البرنامج خاص باعمال الطرق وميزته انه معتمد من الجهات الحكومية في المملكة العربية السعودية 
ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## المساح10 (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سبع الليل (15 فبراير 2008)

*أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (15 فبراير 2008)

على الرحب والسعة


----------



## abahre (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الاقرع...
سؤالي عن اي version هذا الشرح؟ لانني استخدم القديم 2.5 واعتقد ان وزارة النقل السعوديه لم تعد تعتمده لانه يوجد نسخه جديده منه تعمل على الويندوز اكس بي... مشكلة النسخه الجديده انها محميه بدنجل!!!!!


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (17 فبراير 2008)

لية الفيل مش عايز يفتح عندي لو في حاجة ارجو الرد و مشكو علي اي حال


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (17 فبراير 2008)

لا شكر على واجب انا مبشتغلش على البرنامج دا انا لقيت الشرح قدامي قلت ارفعه يمكن حد يستفاد منه


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (17 فبراير 2008)

كرم ابراهيم قال:


> لية الفيل مش عايز يفتح عندي لو في حاجة ارجو الرد و مشكو علي اي حال



الفيل بيفتح ومفهوش حاجة وناس نزلته وفتح معاهم


----------



## aa_nice2000 (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم ، علي المجهود الجبار، وباراك الله فيك.


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (20 فبراير 2008)

لا شكر علي واجب


----------



## مهندس مدني 3107 (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبد الله فهد (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (22 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا اخي الفيل فتح لكن البرنامج مش بيفتح و هل هو دة البرنامج كلة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (22 فبراير 2008)

ده فيل شرح وبس وبيفتح مع البور بوينت


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (24 فبراير 2008)

شغال و اخر حلاوة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamza200479 (6 مارس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (6 مارس 2008)

اي خدممممممممممممممممممممممممة


----------



## ابو هدايه (7 مارس 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## مساح مكة (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد822 (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## حسين الرايق (16 مارس 2008)

أنا أفتح الرابط لكنه لايحمل ما هي المشكلة


----------



## حسين الرايق (16 مارس 2008)

أرجوكم أرسلوه لي على
aboammar8443***********


----------



## حسين الرايق (16 مارس 2008)

على ****** بسرعة أرجوكم


----------



## حسين الرايق (16 مارس 2008)

ي ا ه و بسرعة والله محتاج


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
أخي وصديقي الاقرع
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى عامر (6 أبريل 2009)

ممكن لو سمحت تبحث لنا عن نسخة للبرنامج لانى لم اجده


----------



## ROUDS (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## زانا سواره (7 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله
شرح جيد


----------



## hhkk (10 أبريل 2009)

شرح كامل لبرنامج ايرث وورك هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4c1b1cd4ee8ca583931c7453395df025bccff7333c60ddb0c95965eaa7bc68bc


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (15 أبريل 2009)

ارجو رفع الموضوع مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم كنت بالفعل احتاجه جدا
وفقك الله
هل من شرح فيديو له>ا البرنامج


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## طوكر (5 أبريل 2010)

أخي الأقرع جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmad hany (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دحدوح (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شيكو222 (26 أبريل 2011)

لو في نسخه من البرنامج تشتغل علي ويندوز 7 64بت يريت ترفعها واكون شاكر ليك


----------



## كبل (27 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (28 أبريل 2011)

الله يحفظك
شكراً جزيــــلاً


----------



## youssryali (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (1 مايو 2011)

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## rafea1978 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وه\ا البرنامج معتمد لدى وزارة النقل في اليعوديه


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد محمد الامين (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=81535#ixzz1eQmymp3F

*مشكور أخي الكريم ، علي المجهود الجبار، وباراك الله فيك*


----------



## حسوب2 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرئع


----------



## thaher (28 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------

